

How, When, And Why Script Loaders Are Appropriate - reybango
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptjunkie/hh227261.aspx

======
ericmoritz
The only thing I've used a script loader for modules that may or may not be
needed at runtime. For instance, UI components. My application may have 50 UI
components but a page may only use 5 of those. To concat all 50 components
into one script would be wasteful.

